# Hans Zimmer on tour, 2016



## Jurek (Nov 2, 2015)

Hans, what are the tour dates? 

Sorry, found them:

http://www.hans-zimmer.com/index.php?rub=disco&id=1404


----------



## rottoy (Nov 2, 2015)

The insert shot at 0:41 made me laugh. Gotta strum my way on top of that string section!


----------



## murrthecat (Nov 2, 2015)

Don't you come to Italy, Hans?


----------



## NoamL (Nov 2, 2015)

I lost it at Igudesman's Jack Sparrow wig.


----------



## woodsdenis (Nov 2, 2015)

Ireland Hans !!!!!!


----------



## pmountford (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for posting this - great to see he's performing just 20 miles away on one of the dates in sunny Birmingham..


----------



## MR F (Nov 2, 2015)

3 concerts in my country and one of them is on my birthday. I guess I already know what my gift will be. See you there!


----------



## mmendez (Nov 2, 2015)

Awesome. Saw Hans in London in 2014 and looking forward to next year's concert!

Miguel


----------



## Jurek (Nov 2, 2015)

MR F said:


> 3 concerts in my country and one of them is on my birthday. I guess I already know what my gift will be.


Christmas coming up as well!


----------



## fbuerger (Nov 2, 2015)

Very very very exciting, just placed my tickets for Hamburg, anyone else there?

Frank


----------



## PJMorgan (Nov 2, 2015)

woodsdenis said:


> Ireland Hans !!!!!!



Yes Please!! Announce an Ireland Date & I'm there!


----------



## atw (Nov 2, 2015)

Does he offer crossgrade discounts or at least a "complete your bundle" ? 

I am in.


----------



## jaddne (Nov 2, 2015)

When is the US Tour ???


----------



## PeterKorcek (Nov 2, 2015)

OMG, yes, I saw him in London in 2014, it was absolutely epic, now gonna see him in Prague as well - simply awesome, thank you Mr Zimmer


----------



## Guffy (Nov 2, 2015)

Not my local village in Norway? WHAT! 
Really gonna try to catch the London concert though!


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 2, 2015)

Vegas will love this.


----------



## kunst91 (Nov 2, 2015)

No LA date?!


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 2, 2015)

About to get tickets with a friend to see it in Berlin.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 2, 2015)

chimuelo said:


> Vegas will love this.


I still have my old gold lamé suit-happy to lend it, Hans, just lemme know.


----------



## DHousden (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes! This was _so_ good last year, I nearly bought secondhand tickets for an extortionate amount, for the following nights performance!


----------



## Vin (Dec 3, 2015)

Ticket for Budapest concert bought, very excited  If someone is going and wants to meet, let me know


----------

